# Butterfly leaf hardware



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I have been drawing simple plans for a table and I definitely want a butterfly leaf.

However, last year, this year, and even today, I am having a HORRIBLE time finding butterfly leaf hardware.

Do any of you guys know where to buy it??


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Butterfly Table Leaf Hardware Set : A complete selection of fasteners, hardware, accessories, and tools for woodworking - RapidStart

Offset-Bar Leaf-Mount Mechanism - Lee Valley Tools

Folding Leaf Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

Butterfly Table Leaf Hardware Set : A complete selection of fasteners, hardware, accessories, and tools for woodworking - RapidStart

Herb


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Hey Herb,

Thanks for trying to help me! ))

I found that first site, RapidStart but looks to be wholesale, because they don't have their prices up, on anything. I only want 1 set and I can never get wholesalers to work with me.

Invisible Hinge : A complete selection of fasteners, hardware, accessories, and tools for woodworking - RapidStart those are definitely the hinges I want.

I guess I could make the bar myself...I do not like that thin metal one they have RapidStart and I don't like the cheap plastic brackets. My dining table has all wood, with the hinges I like. But I am unsure what is used inside the wood bar to hold the square dowel and allow it to turn...a bearing maybe?? Not like I am going to take it apart.

Those other brackets, I also saw, but I do not understand them. Is it that they go on the end of the 2 instead of centering them between the 2 wood panels?? If so, don't like that idea either-I like the other ones because they give support all the way across...

But yeah, that's all I found in searching also. There's no retailer that sells the normal set. This is a bummer.

Just like another thing I was searching high and low for: you know the torchiere lamps? A friend needed the little dust cover that went over the bulb. After days and days of searching, I could find EVERY part to build your own torchiere but NOT that cover.

I always love it when I ask something where I live and people go, "I don't know, look it up. You can find anything on your computer." And I come back with, "There was only 1 page of results, or...NO results." The internet doesn't have EVERYTHING you want to buy or learn about. For me the www is pretty limited most days. lol I even found a document online, about a law that you need them and called the federal phone number, which was out of service. Guess some companies were selling the lamps without the cover and with this number you were supposed to be able to get one for free from the gov. Tried every term, word, phrasing you could think of! Contacted some lighting/lamp companies who knew what they were but they didn't know where to get them either. How can you not sell those? They are glass; someone is going to break one or lose one.

Had another friend looking for a specific record LP and I found it, ONLY ONE for sale in all of North America and Europe, meant he paid a nice penny for it, also, but I found it!

Ohhh welll...will put this project back on the back burner again.


----------



## Sandy_Maldonado (Apr 12, 2018)

Did you find the hardware?


----------

